# Origins Skin Care



## Jinjer (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone here uses or have used this line? How good is it? i did a search but only found a few reviews...thanks in advance


----------



## korina981 (Dec 5, 2006)

i heard their Make a Difference Cream is really good for evening out skin tone

what are you looking for specifically and what is your skintype?


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 5, 2006)

I have combo skin..oily t-zone and blemish prone...also i have uneven skin tone and pimple scars that i'm trying to get rid of.

i'm currently using the Mint Wash and i love the way it makes my skin feel...nice and soft and smooth...except for those darned scars!!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 5, 2006)

ive used theyre body care line which i love, but i havent tried theyre skincare except for there no puffery eye mask which i really really like.


----------



## korina981 (Dec 5, 2006)

there are some reviews herehttp://makeupalley.com/product/sear...x=19&amp;GO.y=13&amp;title=&amp;searchWhere=0


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I've never tried anything by them, but I've heard good reviews... There's definitely a lot of Origins products listed for the MUT awards!


----------



## Mina (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Jinjer, I use Origins skin care products. Make a difference, is very good for your skin. Cause i have same skin tone. I like Check and Balance for combination skin, modern friction, a perfect world for eyes, Have a nice day, united state balancing tonic also black mask. I have never been in a problem using this products. Never had breakout. I have been using origin almost 2 years. My friends circle use origins a lot. We all love origins. Let me know if you any other question i will more then happy to help you out. you can always pm me or email me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Dec 8, 2006)

i have a couple of origins products that i swear by!

out of trouble clay masque

no puffery eye gel

both are definitely hg products for me!


----------



## Siawby (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm currently using their products and I've been getting complements on the improvement of my skin^^. So for your info, here's what I'm currently using:

Cleanser: Never a dull moment

Moisturizer: A Perfect World Antioxidant Moisturizer with White Tea

I'm almost through with my APW Moisturizer and would definitely buy it again.

I've also tried APW white tea skin guardian and the APW skin guardian for eyes, but I don't feel that they make as much difference as the moisturizer.

Another of their skin care line that I absolutely love is "Night A Mins" Night Lotion. I love the smell and the way my face feels in the morning (its like a softening overnight face mask). The only bad thing is that even for the lotion, the texture is kind of thick, so it might not be as good for combination to oily skins.

Hope this helps a little~


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 10, 2006)

hey

thanks a lot

I bought the Mint Wash in Texas after i lost my Tea Tree Oil Cleanser...and i must say...WOW..within a few days i had amooth skin and my skin tone evened nicely..i'm back home and i thought maybe the difference in weather accounted for the way my skin was acting..but lo and behold...my skin just kept improving!!! What I love about it is that it's the only cleanser that completely removes all my makeup efficiently!!!


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2006)

Your welcome Jinjer, hmmm never tried that before..I am lovein mine..and always try to to use new items from this line..all natural..don't ya think?


----------



## ahyee (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a frothy facial cleanser from origin and this papaya face exfoliator polish (it brightens ur skin!!!) and toner. I love hte exfoliator!!


----------



## missG (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there everyone..i am new here..really interested in this topic cause just bought myself the Mega mushroom range..am living in Malaysia..anybody can review this product for me?i LOVE the modern friction but haven't tried the rest of their skincare products..thanks much!


----------



## Mina (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi missG welcome to MUT! Below is review for you.

*Origins Dr Weil Mega Mushroom Intro Kit*





Origin's are currently going big on mushrooms, mega infact. Created by Dr Weil (the ugly man they claim will make you gorgeous - their words not mine) the mega mushroom range actually contains a whole garden full of natural ingredients, not just mushroom. The mix of Ginger, Turmeric, Holy Basil, and of course magic mushrooms (not that kind of magic, sorry) is designed to calm 'your fire within' and leave you radiant and glowing.

It's clearly working, as a new mushroom eye range is in the planning for January, until then, try the Mega Mushrooms intro kit (Â£35)for a month and see what you think.

Just so you know, Dr Weil doesn't get a even get a mushroom, as he donates all his profits from Mega Mushrooms to the Weil Foundation.

Some also has made feedback on this product here it's:

"Hi there - I can feed back on this as they gave me a free sample the other day to try on my daughter (she is very sensitive to most products) well it wasn't any good for her but was amazing for me! Really improved my 49 year old skin a lot! I have now invested in the cream (Â£45) and will get the serum next month (Â£50 - you wear it under the cream) Just ask the nice staff there who will give you free samples in little pots to try - I was very impressed and can't wait for the under eye gel next year!"

Reviews: Member Center -MakeupAlley I Street Smart Beauty!

I hope this helps for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info Mina! I've wanted to try that serum from Origins.


----------



## missG (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks a lot, Miranhat!!great review!!now just have to be patient and see whether it works for my skin!heheh..hoping for the best!!


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 14, 2006)

yes..they're very good...my skin has improved to the point where i don't need foundation


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Jinjer,

I tried it years ago. It was alright. I'm not sure what it's like now tho'.


----------



## Mina (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh! your Welcome Leony!

Your Welcome! Let us know what's the result is...Good Luck!

I am so happy for you...I am glad it's been working out great. ME and other my friends and cousins love Origins.


----------



## missG (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks mina!!it's mina right?heheh...will let u know about the review!!


----------



## missG (Dec 23, 2006)

so this is my review for the plantidote range...i used the serum together with the face lotion (the cream is too rich for me in such humid weather).

it really CALMED down my skin!!my pimples and bumps with no heads are not so obvious anymore though they won't totally go away, and it has even out my skin tone, with better looking pores!!

all in all i would recommend this to those of you who have redness or even sensitive skin (as i have them) and i love it's scent!!though maybe it won't agree with everyone..best of all, it sinks right in, 2 minutes after application, making applying makeup a breeze and not sticky at all!!

would continue with this product and see what other improvements it can do for me, at least will finish the current bottle i'm using!cheers everyone!!

heard they're coming out with the eye serum , gnna get myself some samples!!yippeee!!

so this is my review for the plantidote range...i used the serum together with the face lotion (the cream is too rich for me in such humid weather).

it really CALMED down my skin!!my pimples and bumps with no heads are not so obvious anymore though they won't totally go away, and it has even out my skin tone, with better looking pores!!

all in all i would recommend this to those of you who have redness or even sensitive skin (as i have them) and i love it's scent!!though maybe it won't agree with everyone..best of all, it sinks right in, 2 minutes after application, making applying makeup a breeze and not sticky at all!!

would continue with this product and see what other improvements it can do for me, at least will finish the current bottle i'm using!cheers everyone!!

heard they're coming out with the eye serum , gnna get myself some samples!!yippeee!!


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 23, 2006)

ahhh...so far i have pure cream cleanser and it isn't very great, nothing to rave about. Smells funny


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the reviews guys


----------



## Mina (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow thanks for the review..very informative


----------



## trueblue (Dec 27, 2006)

I want to try this line also.


----------



## Hanamizu (Mar 27, 2007)

modern friction is good


----------



## Leony (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone here tried the Modern Fusion yet?


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

I used their foundation and found it too much coverage for me. I ended up tossing it out.


----------



## lovesboxers (May 17, 2007)

I just wanted to let people know that my skin is very sensitive and I have quite a few problems. Well my mom talked me into trying the plantindote line Dr.Weil-- she has been using for about 4 months and her skin is phenomonal at 60 it looks better than mine practically and she has even been getting comments on it from people at her work.

So after about only 4 days I am seeing some improvement. My mother says it will prob take about 2-3 weeks for noticable improvement. So far I am giving a big :applaus:


----------



## lavenderpink (Jan 24, 2009)

I just placed my order of Origins, here is what I ordered being My face is dry sensitive: A perfect world cleanser, United states toner, Modern Friction exfoliator, Make a difference cream for Am &amp; Pm, and the Youthtopia serum, how are these for my skin type? let me know Pmm me. thanks


----------



## cubicanna (Jan 26, 2009)

I use floral rose water as toner and spray. It is really good for sensitive skin!


----------

